# Split Charge Relay CALIRA Tremat TS 70.



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello, does anyone know about this split charge relay? 

Our van conversion (HRZ) has a 220A battery with a Waeco 25A charger. There is a Tremat TS 70 split charger between the 220A leisure battery and the starter battery but for some reason the fuse was missing from the relay and therefore the alternator was not charging the leisure battery when driving and the mains charger was not charging the starter battery when plugged in.

I have put the fuse in the split charger and the starter battery is now being charged by the mains charger. 

We are currently in the van and plugged in - and notice that the charger is turing on to replace the power from the leisure battery and it is also charging the starter battery despite the fact that in theory I am not taking any power out of the starter battery at the moment.

My concern is of overcharging the starter battery....? Need I worry? Both batteries are of very different sizes and have very different duties. Does anyone know if this split charger is smart and able to notice the state of charge of each battery? I have the instructions (german to english) bit the description is a little vague.

Cheers for any help.


----------

